# Chance Encounter



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought some of you would enjoy this picture, unbelievable ND whitetail, sure would like to know exactly where this guy is, if he lives another year no telling how big he'll be

http://fbo.sportsmenconnection.com/gall ... tegory_id=


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

That is one big bodied deer! Looks like he would dress at least 200-220. Should be incredible by next fall if he survives.


----------

